# anacharis Dying



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

i bought some anacharis and it was doing fine in a ten gallon with a goldfish and female betta and some guppies and i checked today and it had no leaves and my sisters turned brown and died what can i do to revive it and what are some live plants good for beginner live plant keepers and is watercress good with betta sorority and fish in general?


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I had trouble with this type of plant at the beginning. It died and I threw it out. But I tried again after my tanks became cycled and they are doing much better. I was cleaning my tanks out almost every day to cycle them with the fish in. So I think that could have has issues with the plant not getting enough food? This is my theory. 
I hope you can get the plant to grow. Are there any new sprouts coming up out of the ones that have no leaves? or roots? a lot of times if I see them turning black I know they are dead, but if they loose their leaves and still has roots, it still should be a live.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

How much and what type of light do you have? Do you have it floating or stuck in the substrate? Do you see any new growth at the tips? When I first got my Anacharis most of the old leaves slowly turned brown and fell off, but all the new growth was green and healthy. I don't think fertilizer is absolutely necessary for this plant (I wasn't using any at first), but it does help.


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

Goldfish are notorious eaters of anacharis, that could be why the leaves have disappeared!

Also are you planning to have a sorority + goldfish? Goldfish should not be kept with Bettas because of the amount of ammonia they produce.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

the gold fish is going to a bigger tank soon but there is new leaves on the plants and what are some plants i can use for a beginner i think they will grow back but what can i get that doesn't need much care and i just have a normal hod from walmart and the bulbs it came with and i put a 30 gallon filter but i put a sponge in the front of it and now it is baffled im going to get some plants maybe today but my sister has a 1 gallon thing for her baby betta with a filter and her room stays at 78 degrees +the light it has and we put her plant in before the fish came and it was just bottled water and water conditioner and hers turned brown and died what plant should she have? and what should i have?


----------



## nicktide (Dec 10, 2013)

Anacharis needs alot of light. it's upper leaves shade the rest of the plant and so it falls apart. 

If you left the rubber band or weight around the base, remove it. Doubt that kills the whole thing but it can rot the bottom.

Don't know about watercress but my favorite plants for beginners or whoever are Java fern and anubias. They can live in low light or any conditions. Crypts are another good one for low light. If you wnat something bushy, you cant get any easier than water sprite. As a kid, my favorite was the banana plant. they dont last forever in normal lighting, but can last quite a while.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

The lights that come with aquarium kits are almost never suited for anything but low light plants. Java fern and anubias should be fine. I think water sprite prefers more light. Crypts are root feeders, so they need a nutrient-rich substrate.


----------



## nicktide (Dec 10, 2013)

It has been a long time since I grew watersprite to sell wholesale. I first did it in a 30 gallon aquarium whith a single bulb. I probably used vitalight whicgh is better than what comes with the light. I may have used that clay type gravel for crypts. It has been a long time.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

the lady at petco said i need a full Co2 thingy to keep live plants is that true?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No you don't need all the CO2 and fancy stuff, just some liquid fert would be nice for the plants. Oh and Anacharis IS a low light plant, that stuff will grow anywhere and in any temperature practically!

Most likely it's just getting used to your water chemistry, just like fish, plants have to get used to the new water chemistry and while they do that, they do a thing called Melting, Crypt plants are known to do it the worst out of them all. The plant will look like it's dying and some pieces will die but it will grow new sprouts in a week or so. Keep the plant in there until the shoot is long enough you can safely pluck it off to let it continue to grow.

And yeah, could also be that your goldfish is trying to eat it lol.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

ok thanks im getting some more when i sell my baby's because i dont have room for anything right now


----------

